# oil furnace  HVAC GUYS IF YOU PLEASE



## lou19604 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a HEIL  oil furnace (MODEL 867.741454) with WAYNE MSR  burner.
No tuneups or anything in the last 3 years not even a filter change.
On start up this winter black soot thru every vent and every wall is now covered. 

I checked the pipes to the chimney there was 1/2" of soot The clean out ports were clogged  overall around 1  10 gallon shop vac filled,was removed.

Oil filter is black (completely black) the  nozzle tip was black the electrode rods were black, burner had soot in it, all electrical boxes had soot in them.

I cleaned out entire length of pipe to chimney (replaced the cement that held it in). Cleaned out ports   removed burner cleaned out inside of furnace.

My next step is to remove burner and blow out with compressor? 
remove blower motor blow that out.  shop vac all heat vents. 

Iam going to replace oil filter, electrodes
 nozzle,  air  filter then have  a tech come to check my work.

QUESTIONS:
Heater is rated at 105,000 btu .75 gph  the nozzle I pulled out is a 65-80a Delaney Y02.  Is this the correct set up?

THE bolt on bottom of the oil filter does not spin out.  on the inside it looks like a coupling   this spins when turning the bolt.  any trick to this or do i need to buy another canister?

Around the clean out ports there was some sort of gasket material what is it called and where can i get it?

Around the main view port (thats what i call it) is there a gasket? it seems  pretty lose to me.

What size electrodes I cant seem to find any number on them?
my search says 28022 

What the hell do you guys use to clean the soot off your hands?
Will it work on walls? and shower floors?


I,m doing the grunt work ahead of time so the tech can get in an out  I,m gathering all my parts so i dont have to hear about "we need to order this"

 Is there anything else to do as far as a tune up?

pics to follow


----------

